# Looking for Wireless Switch



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Might be tough to find. I just use the Pico and set it to max.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

How about Lutron 

Caseta PD-5WS-DV-WH 
Maestro MRF2-6ANS-WH
Radio RA RRD-8ANS-WH


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

wendon said:


> How about Lutron
> 
> Caseta PD-5WS-DV-WH
> Maestro MRF2-6ANS-WH
> Radio RA RRD-8ANS-WH



What's the Radio RA RRD-8ANS-WH?
Occ sensor?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, and does the Caseta need a neutral?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Oh, and does the Caseta need a neutral?


I don't think the Caseta needs a neutral and the Maestro are available both ways. You'll have to check the specs on both.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> I need a wireless switch such as a Lutron Pico. The problem I'm having is finding the receiver unit to go with it that is not a dimmer, as all that I'm seeing are dimmers. All I want to do is replace an existing switch then add a wireless/remote to control it.
> 
> Lady wants to be able to turn on her basement lights from the top of the stairs. The basement lights have to be tuned on downstairs. I want to replace the switch downstairs with a receiver then add something like the Pico at the top of the stairs.
> 
> ...



http://www.scribd.com/doc/39396967/Bending-EMT-With-a-Hand-Bender#scribd


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Maestro calls theirs a "Digital Switch" , you can get the Pico to match (no dimmer just on off) They have a no neutral option now. 

MRF2-8S-DV

However if your load has a ballast/driver you may need a module to stick in the fixture for it to work right. (for the no neutral option.)


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/39396967/Bending-EMT-With-a-Hand-Bender#scribd



Thanks, you should get a job with the bunch looking for the "missing link"!:jester:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

DiegoXJ said:


> Maestro calls theirs a "Digital Switch" , you can get the Pico to match (no dimmer just on off) They have a no neutral option now.
> 
> MRF2-8S-DV
> 
> However if your load has a ballast/driver you may need a module to stick in the fixture for it to work right. (for the no neutral option.)


Thanks!
By module I'm guessing your talking about what Lutron is calling a LUT-MLC.

I tried to look up that part and can't find anyone that sells it. What I did find was someone calling it a "minimum load cap". I think that is just a capacitor but could find where it stated the size/rating of the cap.

I had to put a cap on a Maestro dimmer & fan control once to get it to work. The unit worked for quite a while without the cap then it quit. I replaced the dimmer with a new one and it wouldn't work either. So I added the cap and that straightened it right out. This didn't have anything to do with fluorescent lighting so I don't know if the size cap I used for that would work on the switch you linked to or not.

So if I just get a cap, what size would be needed for the MRF2-8S-DV?

Or what size is the LUT-MLC?


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

The caseta line does offer a switch, and it's good for 5a lighting or a 3a fan

Lookup PD‑5WS‑DV for the switch

And

PJ2‑2B‑GXX‑L01 for the matching pico. 

Can't link them on my phone


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Caseta is the way to go with this. They have a switch.

Maestro Wireless was the option to use before Caseta was released.

Don't forget to get the Pico faceplate adapter to mount the Pico to the wall or wall box and put a faceplate on.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The switch was installed a week ago by an electrician in two hours. He ran some conduit up along the wall along the stairs and put in a dead end three way....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Kaffeene said:


> Caseta is the way to go with this. They have a switch.
> 
> Maestro Wireless was the option to use before Caseta was released.
> 
> Don't forget to get the Pico faceplate adapter to mount the Pico to the wall or wall box and put a faceplate on.


Caseta can be finicky with led bulbs.

I still prefer to use meistro wireless.


----------

